# soup and soap



## Qcumber

Do Tagalogs confuse the English words "soup" and "soap"?
Here is a joke that I can only understand if this confusion exists.
[Accents and translations are mine.]

*A: Pakitikmán mó ngâ itó kung anó ang lása.*
= Taste this and see what its taste is.
*B: Pweeeee! Lásang sabón!*
= Yuck! It tastes like soap.
*A: Támà. "Noodle soap" ngâ iyán!*
= Correct. It's "Noodle soap". [Pun on "noodle soup"?]


----------



## youtin

It's possible, especially for  people with limited education. They might pronounce both "soup" and "soap" as "sop". This is more of ignorance of  proper English pronunciation (pronouncing the letters the way they see them) than confusion between soup and a bar of soap.

A lot of Tagalog jokes rely on mispronunciations of English words. I can't think of one right now but I'll post one later.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> They might pronounce both "soup" and "soap" as "sop".


Thank you, Youtin. So the joke does hinge on the mispronunciation of _soup_ and _soap_.


----------

